# Turning Pens on a Shopsmith



## jedgerton (Aug 22, 2010)

Folks,

I have a friend who inherited a model 510 shopsmith.  I've never had to outfit one of these tools for penturning so I'm lookiing for some help.

What do you need to get a mandrel on one of these tools?  Does the headstock accept MT2?

Same question on the tailstock.  What sort of live center does it have or what do you need?

I assume these tools usually come with some sort of tool rest, is that a good assumption?  He didn't get any turning tools so I'm not sure how complete the tool he inherited was.

Any advice is appreciated.

John


----------



## alphageek (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like the tailstock is MT2, but the headstock might be something else??  A on here talks about a spindle and set screw, so I don't know about a mandrel... Someone else will have to enlighten more: 

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/l_lathecenters.htm


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 23, 2010)

i have turned well over a hundred pens on a shopsmith. pennstate sells a mandrel for the shopsmith about $20.00. woodcraft also sells a straight mandrel rod for about $3.00 the can be used in the drill chuck. i use the pennstate myself. the tailstock on a shopsmith is a standard #2 morse taper. i reccomend a metal lathe type live center with a 60 degree point as they are hardened. they are about $20.00 from johnnycnc here on this forum or online. any lathe tools can be used and there are many to choose from. i find the shopsmith toolrest to be perfect for turning pens.


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 23, 2010)

Like Bob in Ohio, I've used my Shopsmith to turn several hundred pens.  The shaft in the Quill is 5/8" and takes the PSI  PKM-CL Mandrel, or you can use the XPKM-ELC2 in your drill chuck.  The tailstock is #2MT and I use the PSI Mandrel Saver (when I'm not TBC).  The Shopsmith is also great for drilling blanks as the Quill travel is over 4".  I use a small 4 jaw chuck with a #2MT in the tailstock  to hold the blanks for drilling on the lathe.  You can also get a 5/8" to 1'-8 adapter which allows you to use most of the popular lathe chucks and collet chucks on your Shopsmith.


----------

